# Stripping Metallic Coatings



## goldsilverpro (Jul 11, 2012)

For those that are interested, here's a fairly definitive article on stripping most types of plated metals from most substrate metals, without attacking the substrate. Sorry, but you'll either have to rotate the pages yourself or cock your head to the left. Most pdf readers have rotate clockwise under the View menu.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Chris!

Phil


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome!!! :lol: 

Thank you so much for sharing!!!

Dave


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,

I only have a HP TouchPad for the internet and it won't let me view ATTACHMENTS files. So can they be posted both ways?

Thanks
Jack


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 11, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I only have a HP TouchPad for the internet and it won't let me view ATTACHMENTS files. So can they be posted both ways?
> 
> ...



You didn't need to post in triplicate, so I deleted the other 2.

These files range from 7 to 43 pages and I think it would be way too cumbersome to put the entire text on a post. In any case, I'm not going to even attempt it.

I can give you a link for an online copy of where this info came from. This is a pain to navigate, but it's the best I can do.
http://metalfinishing.epubxp.com/issue/49721


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 11, 2012)

I just wanted make sure some seen it sorry. Some web site ATTACHMENTS works.


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------

